# Horse insurance



## Hug (25 January 2015)

Hi can you please recommend any good horse insurance for my new horse? (that will also include travelling)

Thanks


----------



## dizzyneddy (25 January 2015)

Try KBIS or petplan been with both companies & have been great


----------



## Hug (30 January 2015)

Hi thanks a lot for this. Also can I please ask, does this cover death and theft only, or does it also cover loss of use?


----------



## be positive (30 January 2015)

You can insure your horse for death, theft etc with any insurance companies, if you want cover for vets bills, loss of use they can be added on when you take out the cover but beware LOU will carry a fairly hefty premium and depending on their terms may require a full vetting with xrays first, you really need to go on each companies websites and put in what you want to get a quote, read the small print carefully.


----------



## Kikke (30 January 2015)

I like SEIB, lots of options and not too expensive


----------



## Hug (31 January 2015)

However I am not a UK resident, so I am guessing not eligible right??


----------

